# Calling all Hobby 650 (FSC) members - awning question



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

We've a 2006/7 Hobby 650FSC. We've 2 dogs so are thinking about getting a driveaway awning to make life more comfortable ie for wet dogs and footwear. 

Problem is she doesn't have a wind out awning on so no obviously easy way to fasten a driveaway to her. Looking at various websites is leaving me more confused than when I started Our days of throwing ties over vehicles (a la wagon load roping) are long gone.

What do other Hobby 650 people do please?

Thanks, Jools (MrsBob)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had an Elddis Autoquest and had the same situation.

Brownhill North East (as was) bonded a 'J' rail to the side of the van and it held Ok but we never had the driveaway awning up in half a gale.  

We hardly used the Driveaway (£200 wasted :roll: )

Actually, at the moment my van is having the 6 metre GH awning removed (as it is too big, acts like a sail). We have bought a cheap Gazebo and it is far better and flexible than any awning.


----------

